# Een voor Nederlanders onbegrijpelijke tekst



## YellowOnline

Ik kwam toevallig iets van een jaar of twee geleden tegen van een Belgisch radiomaker (Jan Hautekiet) en dacht het hier eens te plaatsen. Het is een (kunstmatige) tekst die volledig bestaat uit woorden die in nagenoeg heel Vlaanderen gangbaar zijn, over de dialectgrenzen heen. De vraag is: wat maken Nederlanders er van zonder betekenissen op te zoeken? Uw vertalingen naar de standaardtaal zijn welkom.

Let op, ik wil geen discussie starten over het bestaan van een 'Vlaamse  Standaardtaal'. Ik ben oprecht benieuwd hoe verstaanbaar dit is voor  Nederlanders die een, zo vermoed ik, bovengemiddelde kennis van de taal  hebben. 



> Bomma heeft in de solden zwarte pens, salami en botten gekocht. Het was een ander paar mouwen om nog fruitsap, kipkap en fondant te vinden.
> 
> Bij valavond kwam bomma's dochter op bezoek. Ze durfde niet uit de biecht te klappen want ze vond het ambetant om te vertellen dat ze gebuisd was en op kot veel gepoept had. Dus stoefte de dochter maar wat over de smoutebollen die ze had gebakken.
> 
> Daarna was ze ribbedebie want ze moest dringend langs de mutualiteit en het interimkantoor. Bij deze laatste viel ze over een aftrekker die tegen de chambrant stond.
> 
> Daarna had ze nog weinig goesting om ook nog langs de flikken te gaan. Echt niet plezant.


----------



## matakoweg

Zonder opzoeken de woorden die ik niet ken:
Bomma (grootmoeder?)
solden
kipkap
valavond (begin van de avond?)
ambetant
gebuisd
op kot gepoept had (= in de snackbar naar het toilet geweest?)
stoefte
smoutebollen (soort oliebollen?)
ribbedebie
mutualiteit (gemeentehuis?)
interimkantoor 
 aftrekker (iemand die masturbeert? zal wel iets anders betekenen, een voorwerp om de vloer droog te maken)
chambrant
goesting (=zin, dit woord ken ik wel maar gebruik ik niet)
 flikken = agenten (van de tv serie Flikken Maastricht)

Leuk stukje inderdaad, maar naar de betekenis kan ik slechts raden


----------



## bibibiben

Deze ken ik wel of denk ik te kennen:
bomma = oma
in de solden = in de uitverkoop
botten = laarzen
het was een heel ander paar mouwen = het was heel iets anders
bij valavond = bij het vallen van de avond
uit de biecht klappen = uit de school klappen, geheimen vertellen
ambetant = vervelend
buizen = zakken
op kot = op haar (studenten)kamer
poepen = seks hebben, vrijen
stoefen = opscheppen
mutualiteit = (zorg)verzekeringskantoortje o.i.d. (in Nederland eigenlijk al onbekend)
interimkantoor = uitzendbureau
goesting = zin
flikken = politie
plezant = prettig

Deze ken ik niet:
zwarte pens = ik vrees dat het iets onsmakelijk is, maar wat precies?
salami = salami?
fruitsap = vruchtensap?
kipkap = poulet?
fondant = dat zal wel niet het mierzoete spul zijn dat in Nederland onder de naam fondant verkocht wordt
smoutebollen = oliebollen?
ribbedebie = gehaast? nerveus?
aftrekker = trekker? wisser? mop?
chambrant


Het verhaal is wel te volgen, maar als het om etenswaren gaat, ben ik duidelijk verloren.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Deze ken ik niet:
> zwarte pens = ik vrees dat het iets onsmakelijk is, maar wat precies? Heel lekker. Gaan we trouwens overmorgen eten. Het is een soort bloedworst. Het wordt in Vlaanderen ook soms "beuling" genoemd.
> salami = salami? Ja, deze is niet moelijk he.
> fruitsap = vruchtensap? Ja.
> kipkap = poulet? Als ik nou zou weten wat je met "poulet" bedoelt (bij ons is dat kip, maar het heeft niets met "kipkap" te maken.).Kipkap is een vleesbereiding van slachtafval (hoofdzakelijk oren en poten van het varken): het heeft wat weg van hoofdkaas (wat wij "preskop" noemen), maar is fijner vermalen en is ook zuurder van smaak (veel azijn in de bereiding).
> fondant = dat zal wel niet het mierzoete spul zijn dat in Nederland onder de naam fondant verkocht wordt Dit is donkere (pure) chocolade (dus geen melkchocolade)
> smoutebollen = oliebollen? Ja.
> ribbedebie = gehaast? nerveus? "Ribbedebie zijn" is "er vandoor gaan".
> aftrekker = trekker? wisser? mop? Ik weet eigenlijk niet hoe het ding heet in Nederland. Het is een rubberen strook op een steel die dient om water op de vloer bijeen te vegen.
> chambrant: Deurstijl.
> 
> 
> Het verhaal is wel te volgen, maar als het om etenswaren gaat, ben ik duidelijk verloren.


Wat je dacht te weten, was juist.


----------



## YellowOnline

Eigenlijk hebben we voor een thread als deze _spoiler tags_ nodig (komt er na de zomer).

Peterdg heeft al verklaard. Ik herschrijf de tekst eens en geef dan nog wat uitgebreidere uitleg.

Vertaling



> Oma heeft in de uitverkoop bloedworst, gerookte worst en laarzen gekocht. Het was  een ander verhaal om ook nog vruchtensap, zult en pure chocolade te vinden.
> 
> Bij het avondschemeren kwam oma's dochter op bezoek. Ze durfde niet uit de school te klappen want ze vond het vervelend om te vertellen dat ze  gezakt was en in haar studentenkamer veel geneukt had. Dus schepte de dochter maar wat  op over de oliebollen die ze had gebakken.
> 
> Daarna was ze er vandoor want ze moest dringend langs het zorgverzekeringkantoor en  het uitzendbureau. Bij deze laatste viel ze over een zwabber die  tegen de deurstijl stond.
> 
> Daarna had ze nog weinig zin om ook nog langs de politie te gaan. Echt niet fijn.



Woordenschat

*bomma*: oma - mannelijke equivalent: bompa; beiden afgeleid uit het Frans ('bon maman' / 'bon papa') 
*solden*: uitverkoop - afgeleid uit het Frans ('soldes')
*zwarte pens*: bloedworst - zwart vanwege het bloed, de pens verwijst (verkeerdelijk) naar de darm waarmee de worst gemaakt wordt; een oud recuperatiegerecht met vele namen in ons taalgebied
*salami*: (gekruide) rookworst - eigenlijk meervoudsvorm van het Italiaanse 'salame'
*botten*: laarzen - afgeleid uit het Frans ('bottinnes' )
*een ander paar mouwen*: andere koek / heel wat anders - een gallicisme ("c'est une autre paire de manches"), 
*fruitsap*: vruchtensap - wie moeite heeft dat te begrijpen begrijp ik eerlijk gezegd niet ... daar valt nu echt niets aan uit te leggen
*kipkap*: hoofdkaas - een van de zovele namen voor dit oude recuperatiegerecht; deze naam verwijst naar het fijn hakken en kappen van het vlees
*fondant*: pure chocolade - van het Franse 'fonder' (smelten) aangezien dit soort chocolade zelden puur gegeten wordt maar gebruikt ter bereiding van chocoladegerechten, waarvoor de chocolade eerst moet smelten ('au bain marie'); de Nederlandse zoetigheid heet zo omdat dit suikergoed smelt in de mond
*valavond*: avondscherming - het vallen van de avond
*uit de  biecht te klappen*: uit de school klappen - in België is de betekenis 'spreken' voor 'klappen' nog courant; de vergelijking met biechten ligt voor de hand
*ambetant*: vervelend - verbastering uit het Frans ('embêtant', letterlijk 'verbeestend')
*gebuisd*: buizen: zakken voor een examen - afkomst niet helemaal duidelijk, zie etymologiebank
*op kot*: kot: studentenkamer - een kot is een armoedig verblijf, vermoedelijk Germaanse oorsprong (verwant met bijvoorbeeld het eerste deel van 'keuterboer')
*gepoept*: poepen: neuken - zie deze blogpost van mijn naamgenoot
*stoefte*: stoefen: pochen - waarschijnlijk van 'stoffen', metaforisch als 'veel stof doen opwaaien' (zie hier voor een uitgebreide etymologie)
*smoutebollen*: oliebollen - 'smout' is varkensvet (zie ook 'reuzel'); in andere tijden werd gefrituurd met varkensvet en niet met plantaardige olie (... wat echt lekkerder is trouwens)
* ribbedebie*: er vandoor - verbastering van het Franse 'à bride abattue' ('met losse teugel')
*mutualiteit*: ziekenfonds of het kantoor daarvan - (alweer) uit het Frans 'mutualité' (wederkerigheid)
*interimkantoor*: uitzendbureau - 'interim-' is duidelijk Latijn ('intussen'), gebruik in België voor een tijdelijke werkkracht
*aftrekker*: hetzij een flesopener, hetzij een vloertrekker, als werkwoord ('aftrekken') ook masturberen - het woord verklaard zichzelf; verwarrend zonder contextuele informatie door de verschillende betekenissen en doordat het werktuig in kwestie vele namen heeft in het hele taalgebied
*chambrant*: deurstijl - leenwoord uit het Frans
*goesting*: zin - ontwikkeld uit het Latijn 'gustus' ('smaak' - zie ook het Franse 'goût'); zo ongeveer het meest typische 'Vlaamse' woord
*flikken*: politie ('smeris' brengt de connotatie beter over in Nederland) - van het France 'flic' met dezelfde betekenis; etymologie vreemd genoeg onduidelijk, zie oa. Die Etymologie von flic aus neuer sicht (Vox Romanica 53, 1994).
*plezant*: prettig - ontleend aan het Franse 'plaisant'

------------

Voilà, dat was voldoende uitleg denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> * salami*: (gekruide) rookworst - eigenlijk meervoudsvorm van het Italiaanse 'salame'


Interessant, want dan zou de vertaling _salami_ dus niet juist zijn. Salami is wel gekruid, maar niet per definitie gerookt.



YellowOnline said:


> *fruitsap*: vruchtensap - wie moeite heeft dat te begrijpen begrijp ik eerlijk gezegd niet ... daar valt nu echt niets aan uit te leggen


Ik verwachtte hier een addertje onder het gras. Zoals zwarte pens niet echt pens bleek te zijn, hield ik er rekening mee dat fruitsap misschien wel vruchtenlimonadesiroop, vruchtenlikeur of zelfs een frisdrank als Fanta kon betekenen. Kennelijk was er geen addertje onder het gras.



YellowOnline said:


> *ribbedebie*: er vandoor - verbastering van het Franse 'à bride abattue' ('met losse teugel')


Mijn favoriete woord uit het verhaal. Ik zou het zo willen gebruiken, maar ik weet nu al dat ik in Nederland alleen maar op verbaasde blikken zal stuiten. Nou ja, ik zal het in mijn hoofd gebruiken.



YellowOnline said:


> *chambrant*: deurstijl - leenwoord uit het Frans


In het Frans ken ik wel _chambranle_, maar ik durfde er niet van uit te gaan dat _chambrant_ ermee te maken had.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> zwarte pens = ik vrees dat het iets onsmakelijk is, maar wat precies? Heel lekker. Gaan we trouwens overmorgen eten. Het is een soort bloedworst. Het wordt in Vlaanderen ook soms "beuling" genoemd.


Ik moet je bekennen dat ook een woord als _bloedworst_ mij niet doet watertanden. Maar goed, misschien moet ik het eerst eens proberen voor ik met m'n oordeel kom...


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ik moet je bekennen dat ook een woord als _bloedworst_ mij niet doet watertanden. Maar goed, misschien moet ik het eerst eens proberen voor ik met m'n oordeel kom...



Gek genoeg vond ik dit lekker tot ik te weten kwam dat dit in het (destijds) ABN niet "zwarte trippen" heet maar "bloedworst" en te weten kwam waarom het die naam draagt (in essentie is het brood met vet en bloed). Toont vooral aan dat smaak een belangrijk psychologisch component heeft.

(Eigenlijk absurd dat ik dit niet meer eet, aangezien ik mijn steaks ook _saignant_ wil).

/offtopic

Wat die salami betreft: ik dacht dat salami per definitie gerookt is, maar misschien best een slager (mag ik 'beenhouwer' zeggen?) raadplegen


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> (in essentie is het brood met vet en bloed).


Da's wat overdreven

Hier een mogelijke samenstelling van zwarte pensen uit het Pajottenland:


> Voor de zwarte pensen is het hoofdbestanddeel varkensvlees (60% schouder en spiering), bloed (10%), brood (10%), spek (10%) ui en sjalot gekruid met kruidnagel, muskaatnoot, peper en zout.


Maar al bij al is het een bereiding om het slachtafval nuttig te gebruiken (en mij gelukkig te maken).


----------



## matakoweg

Peterdg said:


> Da's wat overdreven
> 
> Hier een mogelijke samenstelling van zwarte pensen uit het Pajottenland:
> Maar al bij al is het een bereiding om het slachtafval nuttig te gebruiken (en mij gelukkig te maken).



Toen ik dit las dacht ik: wat zijn onze zuiderburen toch een smulpapen!
En toen zag ik pas hoe fraai het verband tussen een katholieke levensstijl en het genieten van voedsel samenkomt in het woord smulpaap!


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Toen ik dit las dacht ik: wat zijn onze zuiderburen toch een smulpapen!
> En toen zag ik pas hoe fraai het verband tussen een katholieke levensstijl en het genieten van voedsel samenkomt in het woord smulpaap!


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Voor de zwarte pensen is het hoofdbestanddeel varkensvlees (60% schouder en spiering), bloed (10%), brood (10%), spek (10%) ui en sjalot gekruid met kruidnagel, muskaatnoot, peper en zout.


Ha, dat valt alleszins mee.  Dit zal er bij mij wel in gaan!


----------



## eno2

> Bomma heeft in de solden zwarte pens,* salami* en botten gekocht. Het was *een ander paar mouwen* om nog fruitsap, kipkap en fondant te vinden.
> 
> Bij *valavond* kwam bomma's dochter op bezoek. Ze durfde niet *uit de biecht te klappen* want ze vond het ambetant om te vertellen dat ze gebuisd was en op kot veel gepoept had. Dus stoefte de dochter maar wat over de smoutebollen die ze had gebakken.
> 
> Daarna was ze *ribbedebie* want ze moest dringend langs de mutualiteit en het *interimkantoor*. Bij deze laatste viel ze over een aftrekker die tegen de chambrant stond.
> 
> Daarna had ze nog weinig goesting om ook nog langs de flikken te gaan. Echt niet plezant.


Ik ben er zes keer ingetuind. Na deze oefening denk ik echt niet meer dat ik Nederlands ken.


----------

